# S13 for grip driving....?



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted on here since I was like 14 so bare with me lol...

I'm looking for a track car more or less and I came across an S13 with 130000 miles for like $1500. I'm getting sick of looking for FC's and hachis so I might just get this for a project. 

Anyways, I was wondering how nicely S13s lend themselves to grip driving? I realize that this is somewhat odd since everyone drifts their S13s anymore. I also was wondering what sort of NA power I can make on a KA24? Are there any other NA engines that work well with a S13?

Also, has anyone written a buyers guide for the 240sx?

Thanks alot guys.

Alex


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

s13 i good track car itle grip well


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i think getting some type of helical diff for it would help with grip. i've always heard those types of diffs were good for grip driving. as for a good NA motor, go LS1 or VQ35.


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah I don't wanna go LS1. How expensive is VQ35?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

well, its not cheap, but you can check enjukuracing.com. i think they have a few motors for sale.


----------

